# Girl or boy puppy



## aevans (Mar 6, 2011)

We have a 3 year old female cockapoo and are getting ready to get another cockapoo. Any suggestions on to get a boy or another girl. We have two boys that adore her, but unfortunately she tends to stick pretty close to my husband or me. Didn't know if maybe a male dog might go more with my boys? Thanks for any suggestions !


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome, it is a personal choice i prefer girls hense having 4 of them. 

dogs tend to chews who they want to spend time with, my eldist is gluew to my mum where as the other three are at my feet all the time. 

Echo is an example, it was my mums choice to get her, she wanted the black and white. the date of getting her coinsided with me being away for a full week so i only got to spend time with her the night she came home and the first full day of her being home. so it was thaugh that as she would be with my mum 25/7 she would bond with my mum, well no from the day i came home she was at my side and hasnt moved since. 

so regardles whether you get a boy or a girl if the dog chooses you then you dont realy have a choice in the matter. how old are your boys and what do they do with your dog just now. stephen made a very good point that my trainer talks about alot. the male members of the family tend to get alot of distence respect form a dog because they dont baby the dog like us women do. the tend to give off a propper pack vibe and the dog respects it. 


whats your cockapoos name and do you have any photos.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not sure !!! We had Wilf (obviously a boy) who follows me around, if i move he moves, is reluctant to go for a walk if im not going etc... when we were wanting a second dog we ummed and arred and decided to get a bitch cos we did nt want to end up introducing an alpha male element, not that we had any reason to think it would be an issue but wanted to get it right. Anyhow we've now got Mable (obviously a girl lol) who moves if I move, follows me about and have nt really noticed any difference apart from I would say she dominates him and walks all over him. Not sure if thats of any help ... sorry x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Only had one boy the down side was his fascination with lamp posts and trees.

We had a boy and a girl in the past and they got on great. But this time we are going to have 2 girls. Just hope I don't get tripped up as I have a permanent shadow, got to be a Cockerpoo thing.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have had both girls and boys- in my experience the girls didn't like being left (at home or in kennels whereas the boys didn't mind) and as Col says the boys just have to do their spraying thing- I didn't like it on all my childrens toys in the garden -bikes, toy cars, pram etc whereas the girls just went on the grass although I seem to remember they were responsible for a few brown patches on my lawn!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf only reads and leaves a few emails he's not bad at all infact squatted to wee until about 2 and still does sometimes lol x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Never had the problem with toys and such just having to stop all the time when out on a walk, have the same problem when we take Linky for a walk but its blades of grass he's so tiny bless him


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Not sure !!! We had Wilf (obviously a boy) who follows me around, if i move he moves, is reluctant to go for a walk if im not going etc... when we were wanting a second dog we ummed and arred and decided to get a bitch cos we did nt want to end up introducing an alpha male element, not that we had any reason to think it would be an issue but wanted to get it right. Anyhow we've now got Mable (obviously a girl lol) who moves if I move, follows me about and have nt really noticed any difference apart from I would say she dominates him and walks all over him. Not sure if thats of any help ... sorry x


LOL, typical woman!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh poor Wilf I have to supervise while they eat cos she 'd go and eat his and he'd let her, she sneaks in for a drink if he's having one. She stands on the settee and bats him ... like a cat would, if he sits with you she squeezes in, if she sees him about to come to you she runs and beats him ..... the little Monkey poor Wilfiboblers x


----------



## aevans (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks so much ! I think we are leaning towards a boy, talked to the breeder tonight and going to pick him out Wednesday I hope !


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

OOOoooohh exciting keep us posted x


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

going to look at boy this morning to go with our girl. Worried about the leg lifting as i have alot of plants. Breeder says if we have nuetered early that they sometimes squat. My dads male shitzu sqwats. Is it just wishful thinking we could have male dog that squats?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Aevans 

Welcome .. please post pics of your girl and of your new puppy when you chose one 

I have one of each .. both follow me, prove to be getting on well, apart from a bit of humpy action but then again thats natural .... 

Which you I prefer .... I love both ... 

Happy puppy picking ....


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf squats in our garden... only cocks his leg while out and only really started cocking at about 2yrs,he was done at 5 months x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oakley only 7 months still a squatter and he is not being done .... he may **** .. he may not ... 

I know a 2 older male cockapoos (both not done) and one squats and one cocks .... :S


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Rascal cocks, started at about 1 yr, Scamp still squats altho he did **** his leg once on a walk the other day but it seems to have been a one off !


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

thanks all. we ended up getting the 10 week old boy and will hope a squater he seems to be good fit with Pebbles so far- but its only been one day.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

kendal said:


> ....so regardles whether you get a boy or a girl if the dog chooses you then you dont realy have a choice in the matter. how old are your boys and what do they do with your dog just now. stephen made a very good point that my trainer talks about alot. the male members of the family tend to get alot of distence respect form a dog because they dont baby the dog like us women do. the tend to give off a propper pack vibe and the dog respects it.


In my experience Girls are slightly more fickle - they want loving and generally go to anyone who is going to pay them attention and give them hugs and cuddles irrespective of who they are and where they come in the pecking order in Your Family Group (remember all dogs are "Pack Animals"). Girls also tend to workout early on who "Feeds them; Cleans up after them; Washes them; Exercises them **** remember that dogs see this as potential "hunting" training as opposed to just "playtime fun" which is a different need for them) and Protects them - so will automatically have an instinctive "pack bond" with whoever in the household provides those roles. (Normally an adult !).
Boys will equally go to anyone willing to provide loves; hugs and cuddles - but tend to develop a "Loyalty Bond" to one particular member of their new family - it is not normally to an adult male (though not impossible) as adult men often hold the mantle of "Head of House" / "Pack Leader" / "Alpha Male" - so there is a "respect" given to him - and puppy readily accepts this. You will find that Men tend to talk to dogs in a different way (generally - shorter; sharper; more monotone and often more reactive to an incident) than Women (I would love to use the words "gushing" and "fluffy" to describe how women are but I wont !). As Kendal mentions above - I posted on an earlier thread - women can "baby" a puppy - it feels safe and cared for - so ultimately MUM and DAD in the human Family unthinkingly take on MUM and DAD roles that puppies / dogs instinctively relate to.
Whoever the boy puppy "bonds" to is normally totally up to them - don't try to vie for that honour - no amount of bribery will work.
This "Loyalty Bond" is not going to affect Family life - it is not a major thing - and nothing to worry about - the best way that I describe it is - the 4 (soon to be 6 .....or 7 !!!) boys that live indoors have chosen Julia - from an early age - and perhaps the younger ones picked it up from the older ones - but it's there - IF I get up from the settee to put the kettle on - I return to 4 dogs in my seat beside Julia - IF Julia gets up to put the kettle on - all 4 boys automatically get up and check the Kitchen out (to make sure she will be safe) then come back and sit with me.

Kendal's other very relevant remark leads me to post another "Tips from The Dog House" - as we all too often have scenarios where the most ardent "I want a Blonde Bitch - Must be a Blonde Bitch - Just a Blonde Bitch" person - then comes to selection and goes home with a Chocolate Boy !!!!! - I personally cannot think HOW anyone can make a "selection" from a litter any earlier than 6 weeks old !!!! - Anything prior to 6 weeks is normally a knee-jerk reaction to "COLOUR" only - it is not until pups get to 6 weeks old that you get to see "personality; temperament and most importantly The X Factor - Charisma !!!! - that will be very personal to each individual buyer - this is where WE generally witness A PUPPY choosing IT"S Family xxxxx

Stephen x


----------

